# Confused...D* refused to give me Whole home without DECA



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

I thought that if you have the supported equipment (I do), and you have a wired home (I do) that you could run the whole home service as is, without a $99 charge for DECA install. 

I've read a lot about DECA vs. ethernet lately, but did not realize it was a philosophical discussion; I thought some people had the whole-home service simply turned on by D*

Did anyone call D*, tell them they had a wired home, and they then turned the service on?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Check out this thread at the top of the forum:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You can get it. I do. A lot of folks around here have MRV using their Ethernet wiring.

Call DirecTV and tell them you want to enable MRV unsupported. That's the key. You're on your own. If there are wiring/dish problems, you are SOL. You'll have to pay to get DECA and SWiM installed (which for most folks is a really good deal at $149) for DirecTV to take responsibility.

You can find threads on this. Here are two reference ones by Doug Brott. The first one is active and pinned in the Connected Home sub-forum:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177090

EDIT: Like he said. :grin:


----------



## chrpai (Oct 27, 2007)

I just did this yesterday. We got a new HR24-500 which looked "shiney and new" to my wife compared to the old HR20-100. She asked me to swap them.

So I had emailed D* requesting the Whole Home activation and then my wife realized that all of her recordings were now upstairs and not available to her. Feeling a litle guilty I decided to call in. When the computer asked me what I needed I said Whole Home DVR. After a little bit of an extended wait an agent answered who new exactly what I wanted when I said I had my own network and I wanted to activate the DVR in unsupported mode. He read me a disclaimer, explained the cost of DECA if I ever had a problem and then had me to go both receivers to confirm that it was activated and working.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

peters4n6 said:


> I thought that if you have the supported equipment (I do), and you have a wired home (I do) that you could run the whole home service as is, without a $99 charge for DECA install.
> 
> I've read a lot about DECA vs. ethernet lately, but did not realize it was a philosophical discussion; I thought some people had the whole-home service simply turned on by D*
> 
> Did anyone call D*, tell them they had a wired home, and they then turned the service on?


You just need to get a CSR that knows they can activate it without DECA. Not easy but doable.


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks all. i sent an email...let's see what happens


----------

